# This new Thing called PTO



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Im amking my way down this friday and will be leaving monday. Trying to catch some kings and maybe a sail?  should i be worried about the red tide from Panama City creepy this far west? (Not too worried about the rain forecasted for this weekend).


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

You just never know, but as it is now, it's not in the pensacola area.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If you catch a Sail off the pier, Be sure and post pics. It doesn't happen very often but it does happen. Pictures or it didn't happen.
Heck post some king pics as well.


----------

